# How I fixed Google Wallet "Unfortunately, Wallet has stopped working"



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

This was a pain in the patootie... Wallet worked perfectly for me while on Gummy and then I flashed Liquid and it gave me the error above.... Over and over.... I cleared cache and uninstalled and cleared and installed and a bunch of other stuff...

Finally, thanks to ronaldramsayii (not sure if that's his username here... it was on irc) I got it working past the error in the title of this thread.

I took the attached apk (given to me by aforementioned awesome person) and put it into the actual /system/app folder of the zip'd Liquid ROM. Then I wiped everything flashed the ROM zip file. That was the only way to get this to work for me for some reason... Installing it over the already flashed ROM wasn't even working. Nooo idea why...

Also.. I'm not responsible for broken ANYTHING (incl but not limited to legs, arms, and phones)


----------

